# The Witcher auf Netflix: Ciri verrät die Beziehungsynamik zwischen Geralt und ihr



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Ciri verrät die Beziehungsynamik zwischen Geralt und ihr*

						Die Netflix-Serie von The Witcher wird die Beziehung zwischen Hexer Geralt und Ciri etwas anders darstellen, als es Fans der Spiele gewohnt sind. Die Schauspielerin von Ciri, Freya Allan, hat nun verraten, was man hier erwarten darf. Die beiden kennen sich am Anfang der Serie nicht und Ciri sucht in Geralt eine mögliche Vaterfigur.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Ciri verrät die Beziehungsynamik zwischen Geralt und ihr*


----------



## Holindarn (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Ciri verrät die Beziehungsynamik zwischen Geralt und ihr*

Beziehungs*d*ynamik...


----------

